# looking for queen classes



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

I was looking forward to a couple more classes at Cornell's Dyce Lab this summer, but  queen rearing and bee breeding will not be taught in 2010.

Are there any similar classes in the northeast?


----------



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

huh...150+ views in the past month and no one knows of anywhere teaching a queen rearing class in 2010.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

No one in the Northeast.
North Carolina has announced that they will be going through the state teaching queen rearing and then breeding classes.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Sue Cobey at UCD Bee Biology lab in Davis, Ca., but it's not NE by a really long shot!

http://entomology.ucdavis.edu/courses/beeclasses/index.html


----------



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

RayMarler said:


> ...but it's not NE by a really long shot!


And it's full! That looks like a very nice program they have.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe the VT beekeepers association is doing something with queen rearing this summer. Hop on their site and e-mail Bill Mares an inquiry. 

Up here in Maine I do a "making overwintered nucs" workshop where we make up double nucs with Northern Raised queens but we don't have a queen rearing program yet. 

Working on it...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Bodhi said:


> I was looking forward to a couple more classes at Cornell's Dyce Lab this summer, but  queen rearing and bee breeding will not be taught in 2010.
> 
> Are there any similar classes in the northeast?


Maybe the Empire State Beekeepers Association should do a mini course at the summer picnic. I'll suggest it.

What about Western NY Beekeepers Club or the Fingerlakes Beekeepers? Maybe one of those groups would do a class. Bob Brachmann is a real good queen rearer in Catturaugus Co. Perhaps Peter Borst could do something like this in his spare time. 

Does anyone know what the Southern Adirondack Beekeepers Association has planned for this spring? They put on a good spring program, in April I believe.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Maine_Beekeeper said:


> I believe the VT beekeepers association is doing something with queen rearing this summer. Hop on their site and e-mail Bill Mares an inquiry.


Vermont received a grant to put together a queen rearing program. Participants get nucs, mating nuc equipment, and training in the classroom and field. Unfortunately the program was open only to members, with a limit 8 applicants. The goal is to train them, produce a several thousand queens over the next few years, and use these first students to train others that come along.

We offer a queen rearing workshop in mid-summer that is open to the public, and free. Joining the VT association is requested.

I teach both of the above. I also give presentations on queen rearing to out of state associations.

I also trade labor for training.


----------



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

Lucky VT beekeepers! That sure sounds like a great program to have! 
I think I'm going to look into that mid-summer workshop.


----------

